# port marked as IGNORE



## sergun (Oct 6, 2010)

What should I do with ports marked as IGNORE while ports upgrade?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 6, 2010)

If I am right, IGNORE prevent portmaster or portupgrade from building the update of a package for some reason (For example is broken?). Not sure about this. But if you insist to do it, go on folder of the package on ports and remove IGNORE line from Makefile and will build it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

sergun said:
			
		

> What should I do with ports marked as IGNORE while ports upgrade?



Read the message.


----------

